# ESP32WIN / ESPlan Demo



## volker (9 Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen.

ich habe hier eine demo von o.g. programm. ist voll funktionsfähig. 
einschränkung: 20 seiten je projekt.

liegt auf meiner hp im downloadbereich

da ich nur über dsl verfüge ist der download von meinem server auf ca 165 kbps begrenzt. 

EDIT:
mittlerweile sind es 375 kbs


----------



## Schaltwahn (24 Februar 2018)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe vermutlich die gleiche Version dieses Programms, komme inzwischen auch einigermaßen damit zurecht, auch wenn ich (in Erinnerung) EPLAN als benutzerfreundlicher empfunden habe.
Meine Frage: Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein Projekt erstellt, dass ich heute gerne bearbeiten würde. Leider kann ich dieses Projekt nur im Schreibschutzmodus öffnen, da es laut ESPLAN geöffnet ist. Weiß jemand hier im Forum wo sich derartige Registrierungseinträge befinden und wie man sie ändern kann?
mfg
Carl


----------



## Schaltwahn (26 Februar 2018)

Hallo nochmal,
ich habe bei ESP angerufen und um Hilfe gebeten. Die waren sehr freundlich und mein Problem konnte umgehend gelöst werden. Falls so etwas mal jemandem von Euch passieren sollte, hier ist die Lösung: Man muss nur im Projektverzeichnis die Datei mit dem Zusatz "*.jrn" löschen, dann ist der Schreibschutz wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## techniker2011 (3 April 2020)

Gibt es von Dir etwas neues zu E#S#P#L#A#N? neue versionen?


----------



## techniker2011 (3 April 2020)

Hallo Schaltwahn.. melde dich mal wegen dem Schaltplan tool.. eventuell hast du bereits mehr erfahrungen und könntest mir als E#S-Plan Neuling helfen.


----------

